# enchi pastel and stinger bees



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

The enchi pastel. I've seen a few advertised and seen that enchi pastel + spider = stinger bee.

Is the enchi pastel, enchi + pastel or is it old skool term like jungle pastel or cinnanmon pastel??

If enchi pastel is another way of saying enchi and enchi + spider = stinger bee then what does enchi + pastel + spider =??? or in other words enchi + bumblebee=??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

"Enchi Pastel" is like "Cinnamon Pastel" or "Pastel Jungle" - it's a single morph name.

I don't know why it is that royal python morph namers decided EVERYTHING was supposed to be called XYZ Pastel.

A Stingerbee is Enchi X Spider, no standard Pastel ("Pastel Jungle") involved.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

mojorising said:


> If enchi pastel is another way of saying enchi and enchi + spider = stinger bee then *what does enchi + pastel + spider =???* or in other words enchi + bumblebee=??


NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Spider: Bumblebee - Enchi


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> "Enchi Pastel" is like "Cinnamon Pastel" or "Pastel Jungle" - it's a single morph name.
> 
> I don't know why it is that royal python morph namers decided EVERYTHING was supposed to be called XYZ Pastel.
> 
> A Stingerbee is Enchi X Spider, no standard Pastel ("Pastel Jungle") involved.


It does make it a little confusing at times. A pastel should just be a pastel and not tagged onto the end of other morphs making them sound like double gene morphs


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

enchi pastel is 'old school' now, normally refered to simply as 'enchi'...

enchi x pastel = pastel enchi
enchi x spider = stingerbee
enchi x pastel x spider = enchi bee/enchi bumblebee


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

CPR still calling it enchi pastel


----------

